# If invited, Howard will compete in slam-dunk competition



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

*Dwight up to dunk again
Brian Schmitz | Sentinel Staff Writer
November 27, 2007 *

Although disappointed at last year's event, Magic C Dwight Howard says he'd like to compete in the slam-dunk competition during all-star weekend in February in New Orleans. And if he's invited, he'll take a different tack -- naming his dunks a la Darryl Dawkins.

"I'll be back if they'll have me," Howard said.

Howard was upset after last season's slam-dunk competition in Las Vegas, feeling the judges didn't reward him for his creative "sticker dunk." Howard leaped high and slapped a sticker of his face on the backboard with his left hand while completing the dunk with his right.

[Link]


----------



## Idunkonyou (Feb 23, 2003)

He should have won last year. The judging panel of nothing but guards didn't help him IMO.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

I'll watch the contest just for him. He made it last year.


----------



## Vivaldi (Nov 12, 2006)

he got robbed last year


----------



## Babir (Jan 10, 2005)

I don't think he should participate...


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

I'll be watching. That sticker dunk was siiiiiick.


----------



## deanwoof (Mar 10, 2003)

i just love the cheesy smile on the sticker!


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

^ It was awesome! He looked like a cartoon character on it.


----------



## MickyEyez (Aug 25, 2006)

dwight should've certainly been given an opportunity to compete in the final round... 

i'm surprised he would say that he's willing to compete again as he got totally shafted the last time around. i remember him saying he wouldn't compete again... but he's probably bitter and is going to come with even crazier stuffs if he participates again.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

MickyEyez said:


> dwight should've certainly been given an opportunity to compete in the final round...
> 
> i'm surprised he would say that he's willing to compete again as he got totally shafted the last time around. *i remember him saying he wouldn't compete again...* but he's probably bitter and is going to come with even crazier stuffs if he participates again.


he said that? pretty uncharacteristic of him,,

he got robbed last year tho, wuld hav been great to see him in the final round.


----------



## 9diamonds (Apr 12, 2006)

NewAgeBaller said:


> he said that? pretty uncharacteristic of him,,
> 
> he got robbed last year tho, wuld hav been great to see him in the final round.


yeah, it probably would because Dwight said that the sticker dunk wasn't his best and that he was saving his best for the finals....

Another reason why I also liked his dunk is because he got them done on the first try rather than Nate Robinson who took FOREVER


----------



## WhoRocks (Feb 24, 2005)

On a semi related note:

As of 01/12



> Notes: Howard had 73 dunks coming into the game, *more than 25 NBA teams*, and more than twice as many as any other player.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)




----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Thats levitation homes.


----------



## MickyEyez (Aug 25, 2006)

NewAgeBaller said:


> he said that? pretty uncharacteristic of him,,
> 
> *he got robbed last year tho*, wuld hav been great to see him in the final round.


that's why he didn't want to compete again...


but here's hoping that we see the "kiss the rim" dunk in competition.:cheers:


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I'd love to see him invited to the dunk contest again. Like most of you, I agree he got robbed last season.


----------



## different_13 (Aug 30, 2005)

Yeah.
I was watching a vid on Youtube about the sticker dunk, and someone speculated the judges didn't notice the sticker...
Personally I didn't see what he did until the replay either, and I already knew he was doing something involving a sticker (I watched a few days after, on nba.com)

Having seen several of his other dunks on a random vid, I can safely say he wouldn't have just _been in _the finals, he would have put on show. He might not have won, but it wouldn't have been a washout for either guy..

Of course this year he'd have to come up with some new first-rounders..

And dammit, when is some team gonna snap up James White so we can see him in it too? It's a disgrace if he never participates in an NBA dunk contest..


----------



## knickstorm (Jun 22, 2003)

isnt it the rising stars dunk contest? so james white would never be eligible anyway


----------



## jerseycarter15 (Nov 14, 2007)

The sticker dunk was dumb.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

MickyEyez said:


> that's why he didn't want to compete again...
> 
> 
> but here's hoping that we see the "kiss the rim" dunk in competition.:cheers:


yea i kno why, im just saying, doesnt sound like dwight to voice his bitterness. thought he'd just be like "ah well it happens, i'll be bak if they want me to".


----------



## Pain5155 (May 28, 2006)

Babir said:


> I don't think he should participate...


y not?


----------

